# My wife's first cigar.....



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Brave thing she is and she smoked it to the nub.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

What? No picture?


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

funny. Now the first one showed up too. That's a great picture. How did she like it?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool! It will be nice (and possibly expensive) sharing the hobby. :lol: What did she smoke?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet! still trying to get my wife to smoke her first.... Well, going to Vegas this weekend and I think she just might try a Casa Fuente :smoke:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck Eric. It is nice to spend a little time together enjoying a cigar with the wife. It does get kind of expensive though.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations, more lady puffers! 

"Only fine cigars are worth smoking, and only men who smoke fine cigars are worth kissing." -Joan Collins


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good job phillip! We were just talking about getting the ol ladys smoking the other day on vherf werent we?


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

She started with an ONYX and then after that she went back in my wineador and came out with one of my Zombie's and smoked the whole damn thing while we were on vherf together. That's my bad mama jama


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done, Phillip! She's a trooper. Better keep a eye on your stash. :lol: Now if I could just get my wife to try. I've been working on this one for 30 years.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Congrats! It's always great when your spouse can share in the things that you enjoy. Happy for you. 

I've been married for six years and I've just recently convinced my wife to do cold draws. I think she likes describing the flavors. I like it because her sense of taste/smell far exceeds mine and she helps me out. She's only done this twice, so I can't get greedy and push it on her. The first time she did it though, she took a super hard draw and tobacco went into her mouth. She started spitting and looked at me. Next thing I know I'm crying and :lol: I couldnt take it. I figure, at this pace-at our 20th anniversary, she may be able to sit in the same room with me while I'm smoking.:smile:


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats! Thats pretty cool, I'll always try to get my wife to take a puff but she always refuses. I honestly never see her doing it.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lasix said:


> She started with an ONYX and then after that she went back in my wineador and came out with one of my Zombie's and smoked the whole damn thing while we were on vherf together. That's my bad mama jama


Nice! Yeah... sounds like it's going to be expensive. :lol:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys are _crazy_, wishing your wife smoked! If your wife starts smoking, your cost doubles, and your ability to keep your prize stogies gets cut in half!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

My gf and I used to share a cigar in the evening, literally, share 1 cigar... I didn't mind, she learned to smoke them and experience the flavors, and the hobby didn't become more expensive as a result. But as time went on I began to enjoy stronger and stronger smokes (nicotine-wise and flavors) while she continued to prefer the sweeter flavors of some cigars (a good cross-over example might be the Padron 64 Anniversary). Eventually I bought her a few D.E. "Naturals" and a few others either having a sweeter natural tobacco, or some mild infusion (she didn't particularly care for the sharp perfume of the ACIDs). She really took to these smokes and now will not go near mine. We still smoke together, but not sharing the same cigar! Hobby did get more expensive as a result!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You guys are _crazy_, wishing your wife smoked! If your wife starts smoking, your cost doubles, and your ability to keep your prize stogies gets cut in half!


A very good point!


----------



## shawnmc77 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You guys are _crazy_, wishing your wife smoked! If your wife starts smoking, your cost doubles, and your ability to keep your prize stogies gets cut in half!


First reading this thread, my immediate thought was "lucky bastard", but you have a good point


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You guys are _crazy_, wishing your wife smoked! If your wife starts smoking, your cost doubles, and your ability to keep your prize stogies gets cut in half!


Agreed. :lol:


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I would gladly pay for the extra sticks if my chick took to smoking cigars. I think it would be awesome as apposed. To hearing I stink and demanding I stay out on the patio alone till I'm done


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been trying to get mine to try a cigar with me, but she refuses. It's a good thing I guess, it's a sacred even for me (it's MY time) and I dont have to share it with anyone else!!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> ...To hearing I stink and demanding I stay out on the patio alone till I'm done


I hear you on that! Or my wife's variants: "Did you spray the garage? Did you spray the car? Did you air out the garage? Is that a new one, because it's really strong." Despite how that sounds she's really great!


----------

